# OceanGro Overdose!



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

So I was out throwing down some OG this morning and I got to one of the landscape beds. I stopped and started taking handfuls of the OG and throwing it around the trees and shrubs (some spruces, cyprus', hydgrangeas and roses) when low and behold the 3/4 full spreader fell over! Doh!

The result:



Several pounds of OG on the grass and right next to one of the hydrangeas that was nearly knocked out by a fallen tree a couple years ago.

I quickly scooped as much as I could back into the spreader with my hands and blew/raked out what I could.

This is how it looks now:



Had this been a synthetic fert it'd be much more of a pisser offer than it is, but I know in the long run things'll be OK.

I'll be interesting to see how the grass and hydrangea react to the extra food!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The grass looks greener where it spilled! Or is that just me?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you want, get the shop vac out, then you could spread it on the lawn.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> The grass looks greener where it spilled! Or is that just me?


Already?! The "before" and "after" are only about 10 minutes apart! :lol:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> The grass looks greener where it spilled! Or is that just me?


Or are you just being snarky because the OG is gone? :lol:

Either way, my snark meter is wonky today.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

chrismar said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > The grass looks greener where it spilled! Or is that just me?
> ...


No snark :lol: The area where it spilled is just greener. It's not that fast though is it!?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> No snark :lol: The area where it spilled is just greener. It's not that fast though is it!?


I think it actually landed on the green portions of my otherwise drought-stricken grass.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

chrismar said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > No snark :lol: The area where it spilled is just greener. It's not that fast though is it!?
> ...


I think I'm just jealous you have OceanGro :twisted:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

chrismar said:


> Had this been a synthetic fert it'd be much more of a pisser offer than it is, but I know in the long run things'll be OK.


"pisser offer" :lol:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> "pisser offer" :lol:


Pretty sure I've used that a few times before @wardconnor, I just don't have the YT videos to prove it!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Definitely interested to see how the hydrangea likes that shot of fert


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

OG before the rain later this afternoon... perfect timing!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> OG before the rain later this afternoon... perfect timing!


That was the intention!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Definitely interested to see how the hydrangea likes that shot of fert


We shall see. I'll post updates if there's anything worth reporting.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

chrismar said:


> That was the intention!


My side strip will be happy if it rains :lol:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> My side strip will be happy if it rains :lol:


The floodgates just opened and it's currently pouring in Warren. Will probably reach you soon.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

chrismar said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> > My side strip will be happy if it rains :lol:
> ...


We've been getting hammered in Somerset for the past 15 mins. Might need the jetski to get to work tomorrow.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

6 PM update: The smell is especially gnarly in the spill area after almost 2 inches of rain. Otherwise no change in the grass or hydrangea.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Looks like we got some burnage going on. Think this area might be toast.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Wow that stinks. I'm actually surprised, especially with all the rain we've had.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Looks like we got some burnage going on. Think this area might be toast.


Yeah, actually making a pile of fertilizer on the lawn does that, even with a "non-burning" OceanGro or Milorganite or BayState. I did that with BayState a few years ago when I refilled the spreader on the lawn and forgot that I still had the spreader in the "open" position.

Now I only fill the spreader on the driveway. (I haven't refilled the spreader in the "open" position, either.)


----------

